
High school sophomore can solve a Rubik's cube in 3 seconds - JeremyMorgan
http://pamplinmedia.com/fgnt/343953
======
mkautzm
That'd be a pretty neat trick considering the world record for a basic cube is
4.73 seconds.

~~~
tzs
According to the body of the article, his three seconds is for the tetrahedral
puzzle (Pyraminx), which is well above the world record (1.36 seconds).

